# Arturia V5 Piano vs Pianoteq 6



## StillLife (Dec 11, 2017)

I am thinking about adding a modelled piano to my bunch of sample based ones. I have played the demo's of both Arturia's and Pianoteq. They both sound (and play!) lovely. I find I have a light preference for the Arturia, but I am hesitating because many people endorse Pianoteq and there is much less buzz about the V piano. I know I should decide for myself, and I will, but I just want to know if anyone of you has both and prefer the one above the other. And if so, why.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 11, 2017)

IMHO Arturia's piano modeling has a long way to go still... sounds like Pianoteq did at version 3 or so.. Pianoteq is much more advanced, no question about it.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 11, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> IMHO Arturia's piano modeling has a long way to go still... sounds like Pianoteq did at version 3 or so.. Pianoteq is much more advanced, no question about it.


Thank you, Evildragon. I always value your opinions. Can you elaborate a bit more on what you miss in the Arturia modelling? I hear differences, but I am having a hard time to pin point which sound is more piano-like.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 11, 2017)

It's just lacking in detail overall... The model is obviously not as complex as what Modartt achieved during their 10+ years of R&D.


----------



## TGV (Dec 11, 2017)

You can download a Pianoteq demo version. It'll give you a good feel of its sound and playability. I never really liked Pianoteq, too plasticky, but when V5 came out, I was won. It's a great plugin.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 11, 2017)

TGV said:


> You can download a Pianoteq demo version. It'll give you a good feel of its sound and playability. I never really liked Pianoteq, too plasticky, but when V5 came out, I was won. It's a great plugin.


Thanks. Just to get things straight: with V5 you mean Pianoteq 5, not Arturia Piano V5?


----------



## TGV (Dec 11, 2017)

StillLife said:


> Thanks. Just to get things straight: with V5 you mean Pianoteq 5, not Arturia Piano V5?


Yes, I meant Pianoteq 5.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 12, 2017)

StillLife said:


> I am thinking about adding a modelled piano to my bunch of sample based ones. I have played the demo's of both Arturia's and Pianoteq. They both sound (and play!) lovely. I find I have a light preference for the Arturia, but I am hesitating because many people endorse Pianoteq and there is much less buzz about the V piano. I know I should decide for myself, and I will, but I just want to know if anyone of you has both and prefer the one above the other. And if so, why.
> Thanks in advance.


I have both and I like the Arturia for its softer sonorities while Pianoteq has a more defined sound. I will say the newer versions have perhaps gotten away from what I think is total realism. I think ver 4 was probably the best build to my ears.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 12, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> I will say the newer versions have perhaps gotten away from what I think is total realism.



Really? Quite interesting.

Literally everyone on the beta team said exactly the opposite throughout v5 and v6 beta cycles  Adding different mic models in v5 was a pretty big deal (because who records real pianos with mathematically perfect omni microphones? Nobody, that's who, because they don't exist! Pianoteq 4 is too squeaky clean or call it a bit sterile in that way because it doesn't model the microphones), and then v6 has all models completely overhauled and improved in just about every way...


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 12, 2017)

I have all the PianoTeq versions since its inception. I just recall 4 seemed to be warmer and rounder. I find 6 very "thin" sounding by comparison.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 13, 2017)

Weird.


----------



## robgb (Dec 13, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> It's just lacking in detail overall... The model is obviously not as complex as what Modartt achieved during their 10+ years of R&D.


I just sat down and did a side by side comparison and didn't find the Arturia to have any less detail than the Pianoteq. Maybe the Pianoteq out of the box sounds are a bit better, but with a small amount of tweaking, the Arturia sounds just as good. My opinion.


----------



## robgb (Dec 13, 2017)

StillLife said:


> I am thinking about adding a modelled piano to my bunch of sample based ones. I have played the demo's of both Arturia's and Pianoteq. They both sound (and play!) lovely. I find I have a light preference for the Arturia, but I am hesitating because many people endorse Pianoteq and there is much less buzz about the V piano. I know I should decide for myself, and I will, but I just want to know if anyone of you has both and prefer the one above the other. And if so, why.
> Thanks in advance.


I was a Pianoteq diehard (have the demos for 4, 5 & 6) for years, always wanted to get it but was put off by the hefty price. With the Arturia sale priced at $99, I'd say it's the better deal and sounds just as good to my ears.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 13, 2017)

Pianoteq Blüthner beats this hands down.


----------



## SGordB (Dec 13, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> It's just lacking in detail overall... The model is obviously not as complex as what Modartt achieved during their 10+ years of R&D.


Have you tried V2? My introduction to Piano V was just a couple days ago via the V2 demo, and - despite being a Pianoteq devotee - I was wowed by how inviting Arturia's UI is and playable and listenable the pianos are with the very easy and even fun tweaking, thanks to that UI. I think P6's sound may well be richer or more refined, but I was and still am tempted to snap V2 up at its current price.


----------



## robgb (Dec 13, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Pianoteq Blüthner beats this hands down.


I don't particularly care for their Bluthner.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 13, 2017)

It's amazing how saving some money can introduce unrealistic bias. 



SGordB said:


> Have you tried V2?



Yes, I did demo it. It _is_ quite better than V1 (which was IMO pretty laughable, kinda like Pianoteq v1/v2), but still not at Pianoteq's level. Nice shot, but no cigar. Good to have competition, though, and you can bet Modartt will punch back with EVEN MORE DETAIL.


----------



## SGordB (Dec 13, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> It's amazing how saving some money can introduce unrealistic bias.
> 
> LOL. Good point, but not necessarily in this case
> 
> Yes, I did demo it. It _is_ quite better than V1, but still not at Pianoteq's level. Nice shot, but no cigar. Good to have competition, though, and you can bet Modartt will punch back with EVEN MORE DETAIL.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 14, 2017)

robgb said:


> I don't particularly care for their Bluthner.


I love it for its subdued mids. Tried the Grotrian?


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 14, 2017)

If anyone follows PianoMan Chuck on YouTube, he covers all pianos both hardware and software. He said Pianoteq has the benefit of being able to use Steinway's name (they were endorsed by Steinway in fact). No small feat I'd say.

EvilDragon, just to be clear, I've been an ardent Pianoteq user since day 1. I love the fact that I can improvise stuff in and it records everything. It's a terrific program and one I will always continue to support. Plus it's super light memory footprint is delightful. I got Keyscape which is great but oyyy, does it take a long time to load and my poor aging MP 3,1 is not loving it.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Dec 14, 2017)

At the risk of repeating myself, repeating myself, Pianoteq is the bee’s knees — and it also has all those marvellous historical pianos. Endless hours of fun wearing my powdered wig.


----------



## robgb (Dec 14, 2017)

Fleer said:


> I love it for its subdued mids. Tried the Grotrian?


No. But I will...


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 14, 2017)

I just downloaded and played the V2 piano (I was only using the ones from Analog Lab 3 before) and it's warmer and nicer for my tastes. But Pianoteq is still a great program and an indispensable composing aid.


----------



## KV626 (Dec 14, 2017)

If only we had the ability to remove the silly midifile demo on the standalone! Can't remember how many times I hit the space bar by mistake or thinking Pianoteq wasn't the front app...

With that said... Pianoteq 6 is truly a gem, I think I don't need to look for a piano library ever again.


----------



## SGordB (Dec 14, 2017)

KV626 said:


> If only we had the ability to remove the silly midifile demo on the standalone! Can't remember how many times I hit the space bar by mistake or thinking Pianoteq wasn't the front app...
> With that said... Pianoteq 6 is truly a gem, I think I don't need to look for a piano library ever again.


Your wish is my command. In Options: General menu page, down at the bottom, see "MIDI Player." There you can choose "last MIDI file" as I do (i.e. the last thing you played) or any other MIDI file on your computer.


----------



## KV626 (Dec 14, 2017)

SGordB said:


> Your wish is my command. In Options: General menu page, down at the bottom, see "MIDI Player." There you can choose "last MIDI file" as I do (i.e. the last thing you played) or any other MIDI file on your computer.



Yeah I know... What I want to do is completely get rid of the midifile section altogether, just as it is in plugin mode. I don't think that's possible on the standalone.


----------



## SGordB (Dec 14, 2017)

KV626 said:


> Yeah I know... What I want to do is completely get rid of the midifile section altogether, just as it is in plugin mode. I don't think that's possible on the standalone.


Ahh... Never mind. That stenographic MIDI recorder and player is actually one of my favourite features and a key differentiator from Piano V and other plug-ins.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 14, 2017)

KV626 said:


> Yeah I know... What I want to do is completely get rid of the midifile section altogether, just as it is in plugin mode. I don't think that's possible on the standalone.



Not possible, unless you run Pianoteq plugin in a minihost like VSTHost (Windows only)...


----------



## KV626 (Dec 14, 2017)

SGordB said:


> Ahh... Never mind. That stenographic MIDI recorder and player is actually one of my favourite features and a key differentiator from Piano V and other plug-ins.





EvilDragon said:


> Not possible, unless you run Pianoteq plugin in a minihost like VSTHost (Windows only)...



Well...I guess I'll just have to learn to use it every once in a while then , could be useful for sketches and quick ideas...


----------



## gamma-ut (Dec 14, 2017)

KV626 said:


> Yeah I know... What I want to do is completely get rid of the midifile section altogether, just as it is in plugin mode. I don't think that's possible on the standalone.



I haven't tried it, but pointing it to a silent MIDI file might work. Something with a single vel=0 note in it or something? Maybe call it 4'33 or something.


----------



## SGordB (Dec 14, 2017)

Fleer said:


> I love it for its subdued mids. Tried the Grotrian?



The Grotrian was the biggest surprise for me in P6. I couldn't get into it in P5 but love it (as a demo) in 6. I also thought the Bluthner came into its own for me in P6.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 14, 2017)

KV626 said:


> could be useful for sketches and quick ideas...



For sure. Pianoteq always records what you play in the background, even if Record button is not pressed!


----------



## Beakybird (Dec 14, 2017)

I have no complaints about the sound of the Arturia V, but it did crash on me as I was scrolling through presets. I have a pretty powerful pc.
What I prefer about Pianoteq is that the instruments have personality in each note. I thought that the Arturia V pianos sounded compellingly realistic but somewhat generic. 
As I'm already a Pianoteq Standard owner with 11 instruments, I would never consider the Arturia V. If I had neither software, I would give the Arturia a serious look if it weren't for its serious stability issues.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 15, 2017)

The Bleuthner is fantastic! It has a lot of natural resonance already but I turn it up a little bit, and take the condition down to some 80%, and up the pedal noise a bit, and it has so much character. Sounds amazing.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 16, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> EvilDragon, just to be clear, I've been an ardent Pianoteq user since day 1.



Oh, I've no question about that. But prefering v4 over all the grand improvements in v6 is frankly bizarre. But alright


----------



## Beakybird (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm liking the sound of the Arturia more. I found a preset Japanese Init that sounds WOW. I'm getting WOW out of Pianoteq too, but I really love the soft felty bass on this piano. 
I will revisit the Arturia next Xmas perhaps to see if it is updated to solve the glitches. Yesterday, when I toyed with it, it was assigning my sustain pedal to pitch bend even when I closed and restarted the software and turned on and off my DP. I had to go into the pedal configuration of the Arturia software which was hard to find. The interface is pretty crappy IMO. They give you a giant view of a piano. I don't want a view of a piano. I want a view of controls.


----------



## SGordB (Dec 17, 2017)

Beakybird said:


> I will revisit the Arturia next Xmas perhaps to see if it is updated to solve the glitches. Yesterday, when I toyed with it, it was assigning my sustain pedal to pitch bend even when I closed and restarted the software and turned on and off my DP. I had to go into the pedal configuration of the Arturia software which was hard to find. The interface is pretty crappy IMO. They give you a giant view of a piano. I don't want a view of a piano. I want a view of controls.


Your experience reminds me of the initial craziness I had with it when, while exploring the UI, I clicked the "MIDI assign" button (top right) without knowing what it was, and the next thing I knew (this all happened while my cat decided to take a trip across the keyboard) the tuning had gone wildly awry. Only reinstalling the app got me back to normal. Otherwise, it's been a very smooth user experience during the hour or so I've played it.


----------



## Beakybird (Dec 17, 2017)

That reminds me of Andrew Lloyd Weber's cat who destroyed the score of an entire play: http://www.playbill.com/article/cat-destroys-lloyd-webbers-phantom-sequel-score-com-141523

Or my dog who tried to eat my homework. I took the words right out of his mouth.


----------



## SGordB (Dec 17, 2017)

Beakybird said:


> That reminds me of Andrew Lloyd Weber's cat who destroyed the score of an entire play: http://www.playbill.com/article/cat-destroys-lloyd-webbers-phantom-sequel-score-com-141523
> 
> Or my dog who tried to eat my homework. I took the words right out of his mouth.


Which brings us to this cat who has redeemed her entire species:


----------



## Beakybird (Dec 17, 2017)

Impressive! That piece belongs in a Fellini film.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Dec 17, 2017)

Beakybird said:


> I'm liking the sound of the Arturia more. I found a preset Japanese Init that sounds WOW. I'm getting WOW out of Pianoteq too, but I really love the soft felty bass on this piano.
> I will revisit the Arturia next Xmas perhaps to see if it is updated to solve the glitches. Yesterday, when I toyed with it, it was assigning my sustain pedal to pitch bend even when I closed and restarted the software and turned on and off my DP. I had to go into the pedal configuration of the Arturia software which was hard to find. The interface is pretty crappy IMO. They give you a giant view of a piano. I don't want a view of a piano. I want a view of controls.


Likewise re your second paragraph. Arturia is breaking my sustain pedal even if I switch to a different library; restart required. Even the Arturia V5 Collection I already own seems to be nobbled.


----------



## robgb (Dec 17, 2017)

SGordB said:


> Your experience reminds me of the initial craziness I had with it when, while exploring the UI, I clicked the "MIDI assign" button (top right) without knowing what it was, and the next thing I knew (this all happened while my cat decided to take a trip across the keyboard) the tuning had gone wildly awry. Only reinstalling the app got me back to normal. Otherwise, it's been a very smooth user experience during the hour or so I've played it.


LOL. I went through this as well, until I realized I need to undo all the CC assignments I'd accidently caused. It's easily remedied, but it was a head scratcher for a moment there.


----------



## SGordB (Dec 17, 2017)

robgb said:


> LOL. I went through this as well, until I realized I need to undo all the CC assignments I'd accidently caused. It's easily remedied, but it was a head scratcher for a moment there.


My panicky, low-tech way of undoing that kind of damage is reinstallaing.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 17, 2017)

Beakybird said:


> That reminds me of Andrew Lloyd Weber's cat who destroyed the score of an entire play: http://www.playbill.com/article/cat-destroys-lloyd-webbers-phantom-sequel-score-com-141523
> 
> Or my dog who tried to eat my homework. I took the words right out of his mouth.



We were almost spared?!


----------



## Jake Johnson (Dec 18, 2017)

On the Arturia forum, Peter has posted a temporary workaround to avoid the crashes. Essentially, one must always go back to the "American init" preset before opening an upright preset. Other grand presets can be opened from any other preset, and once an upright has been loaded from the "American init" preset, all is fine.

As for the sound, I'll have to say that I like it, but with qualifications. It offers a valid, musical sound. But somehow there is a kind of evenness to the sound, a lack of variety, perhaps, from note to note. I'm disappointed with the program's limitations--the universal controls, particularly. Arturia has programmed it so that changes are not applied evenly across all of the keys, according to the manual, but still, doing things like detuning the unisons does affect all of the unisons. Pianoteq shines in the ability to control almost every aspect of each note and it still has a more complex sound, and a much wider range of instruments and controls, so I'll be in the Pianoteq camp for a long time. And if Arturia "catches up" a bit, I will consider Piano V as an addition to the pallete instead of a replacement for Pianoteq.

One thing has surprised me--no one has yet recorded a slow piece using both Pianoteq and Piano V 2. Not with a MIDI file, but with a live performance. I expect what we'd hear is simply the sound of two different takes on the sound of a grand, but I hope someone who is a better pianist than I am takes this on.


----------



## robgb (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm not by any stretch a great piano player, but here's a very short piece switching back and forth between the two pianos, basic grand, no reverb, studio setting:


----------



## robgb (Dec 18, 2017)

Though you can't tell which is which, Jake, I think the bottom line is that they're both great libraries.


----------



## Jake Johnson (Dec 18, 2017)

robgb said:


> Though you can't tell which is which, Jake, I think the bottom line is that they're both great libraries.


I deleted my post about identifiying the pianos after I saw that the info was displayed below the graphic for the mp3 as it played. Yes, they both sound good. I'm surprised that they sound similar.


----------



## Jake Johnson (Dec 18, 2017)

Listening again, I have to wonder if the Arturia, assuming it is Piano 1, is just slightly louder--by 2-3 decibels?


----------



## robgb (Dec 18, 2017)

Jake Johnson said:


> Listening again, I have to wonder if the Arturia, assuming it is Piano 1, is just slightly louder--by 2-3 decibels?


They were recorded at the same level. The Mic positions are a little different, but based on each library's "studio" setting. One definitely sounds closer.


----------



## AKM (Dec 18, 2017)

robgb said:


> I'm not by any stretch a great piano player, but here's a very short piece switching back and forth between the two pianos, basic grand, no reverb, studio setting:



Thank you very much for the comparison. Yes, quite similar. Did not listen to it with a headphones, just some average speakers. To me piano 1 seems to be more one-dimensional, the second one is a bit more "interesting".


----------



## robgb (Dec 18, 2017)

After several listens on different systems , I prefer piano 1. Sounds warmer to me. But I'm sure with time and eq I could probably make sound identical.


----------



## AKM (Dec 19, 2017)

So which is which here?


----------



## robgb (Dec 19, 2017)

AKM said:


> So which is which here?


Does it matter? 

I'll reveal sometime today.


----------



## AKM (Dec 19, 2017)

Yes, sure, it is, why not? I don't mind if you reveal it anytime later, just please don't forget to do it in general


----------



## robgb (Dec 20, 2017)

AKM said:


> Yes, sure, it is, why not? I don't mind if you reveal it anytime later, just please don't forget to do it in general



LOL. Almost forgot about this. Piano 1 is Arturia V2 on the American Init setting with mics switched to Studio, no effects. Piano 2 is the Pianoteq Steinway D on Studio Recording BA, no effects. My thoughts:

1. I love them both.
2. The Pianoteq sounds crisper, thinner, and more distant to me.
3. The Arturia sounds closer, more intimate and warm.
4. With adjustments to either re: EQ, etc., I could probably make them sound fairly identical.
5. Which tells me that neither is a wrong choice, but that the Arturia is a steal at its current $99 price.


----------



## jasperjames (Dec 20, 2017)

robgb said:


> LOL. Almost forgot about this. Piano 1 is Arturia V2 on the American Init setting with mics switched to Studio, no effects. Piano 2 is the Pianoteq Steinway D on Studio Recording BA, no effects. My thoughts:
> 
> 1. I love them both.
> 2. The Pianoteq sounds crisper, thinner, and more distant to me.
> ...



Pretty much sums it up. Overall V2 is more realistic and has a better UI. PT is surgical, less musical, but nicely predictable and even. PT shows harshness around C5 (C1 = lowest C) to G6 - not good for melodic lines in that range.


----------



## Jake Johnson (Dec 20, 2017)

One worry over this comparison--it may have been done by using presets with similar names, but very different mic arrangements. As I mention on the Pianoteq site, the V Piano preset, with the mics set to Studio AB, has four mics, with two mics over the keyboard, with their amplitude raised, and two mics near the center of the piano set to lower volumes. (It's actually a little hard to tell the position of these rear mics in the V Piano. To the side of the piano? Inside?) The Pianoteq preset is one that has only two mics, both close mics set to the right of the piano, with no mics near the keyboard. Thus the more pronounced hammer in the V Piano sections, perhaps?


----------



## robgb (Dec 20, 2017)

Jake Johnson said:


> One worry over this comparison--it may have been done by using presets with similar names, but very different mic arrangements. As I mention on the Pianoteq site, the V Piano preset, with the mics set to Studio AB, has four mics, with two mics over the keyboard, with their amplitude raised, and two mics near the center of the piano set to lower volumes. (It's actually a little hard to tell the position of these rear mics in the V Piano. To the side of the piano? Inside?) The Pianoteq preset is one that has only two mics, both close mics set to the right of the piano, with no mics near the keyboard. Thus the more pronounced hammer in the V Piano sections, perhaps?


Obviously, yes. You can hear the difference. I think the only real goal of this quick and dirty "comparison" was to show that they both sound great, and you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## AKM (Dec 20, 2017)

Pianoteq user here. Super happy they finally got the competition. A lot of people disagree, while a lot of people actually agree, but to me the v6 upgrade was quite disappointing. Although hard to complain since the upgrade price was very justifiable for this kind of changes.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 20, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Really? Quite interesting.
> 
> Literally everyone on the beta team said exactly the opposite throughout v5 and v6 beta cycles  Adding different mic models in v5 was a pretty big deal (because who records real pianos with mathematically perfect omni microphones? Nobody, that's who, because they don't exist! Pianoteq 4 is too squeaky clean or call it a bit sterile in that way because it doesn't model the microphones), and then v6 has all models completely overhauled and improved in just about every way...


Possible confirmation bias.


----------



## jasperjames (Dec 21, 2017)

AKM said:


> Pianoteq user here. Super happy they finally got the competition. A lot of people disagree, while a lot of people actually agree, but to me the v6 upgrade was quite disappointing. Although hard to complain since the upgrade price was very justifiable for this kind of changes.



Good to have two models - also underwhelmed by upgrade to V6 but pianoteq is a good company and charged a fair price.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 21, 2017)

Just realized my free upgrade to Analog Lab 3 comes with several grands straight from their upgraded piano model. Best freebie ever.


----------



## jasperjames (Dec 22, 2017)

jasperjames said:


> Good to have two models - also underwhelmed by upgrade to V6 but pianoteq is a good company and charged a fair price.



The more I play V2 the better I like it. You can really bring out the melody, strongly and clearly and without fear of digital harshness. Sustain and attack are natural. Pedaling is resonant. Softness without sacrificing tonal clarity - tough to achieve but very reminiscent of a real piano. Several of the piano models are quite good. To me, it's different from PTeq, and so adds tremendous value. The $99 price is ridiculously good.


----------



## jasperjames (Dec 28, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Just realized my free upgrade to Analog Lab 3 comes with several grands straight from their upgraded piano model. Best freebie ever.




I now have to say that these Arturia pianos are actually now my favorite. PTeq is very good, but their modeling approach adds a harshness or digital glare to the region from roughly C5 (C1=lowest C) to G6. This glare is very obvious when listening through good monitor speakers (try Amphions, e.g.), and appears to be endemic to their modeling approach (it's found in all of their models, not in just one). Piano V2 also has the virtue that the tonal clarity is outstanding - play a cluster of notes and you can clearly hear all of them. Outstanding work!!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 28, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Just realized my free upgrade to Analog Lab 3 comes with several grands straight from their upgraded piano model. Best freebie ever.




Great 'heads-up' !!!!!!  How did you determine 'all' of the NEW additions ?? 
This also triggered immediate interest in their Soundbanks … like Vangelis, and Pink Floyd


----------



## Beakybird (Jan 6, 2018)

jasperjames said:


> I now have to say that these Arturia pianos are actually now my favorite. PTeq is very good, but their modeling approach adds a harshness or digital glare to the region from roughly C5 (C1=lowest C) to G6. This glare is very obvious when listening through good monitor speakers (try Amphions, e.g.), and appears to be endemic to their modeling approach (it's found in all of their models, not in just one). Piano V2 also has the virtue that the tonal clarity is outstanding - play a cluster of notes and you can clearly hear all of them. Outstanding work!!


I have to agree. Arturia is now my favorite. There is a lot you can do with Pianoteq that you can't with Arturia. + Pianoteq is leagues ahead as far as having an intuitive layout. But the Arturia presets sound more like a real piano. Arturia has the responsiveness and true piano resonance of modeling + the life-like sound of sampling. WOW!!!


----------



## jasperjames (Jan 7, 2018)

Beakybird said:


> I have to agree. Arturia is now my favorite. There is a lot you can do with Pianoteq that you can't with Arturia. + Pianoteq is leagues ahead as far as having an intuitive layout. But the Arturia presets sound more like a real piano. Arturia has the responsiveness and true piano resonance of modeling + the life-like sound of sampling. WOW!!!



Well put. V2 has a few presets - among them Amer Concert D, German Intimate etc.- that I would not even change. They have a few bumps but are so realistic. I find that I can easily alter the sound to my liking using a couple of the simple controls. I hope Arturia never changes these presets (but adds some extra down the road). I'm pretty shocked they did this well.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 7, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Great 'heads-up' !!!!!!  How did you determine 'all' of the NEW additions ??
> This also triggered immediate interest in their Soundbanks … like Vangelis, and Pink Floyd


I like what I hear, particularly at this price. Can’t beat free. And if I do want to tweak, Pianoteq Standard gives me tweaking heaven, mic settings included.


----------



## Beakybird (Jan 7, 2018)

I just purchased an open-box Akai MIDImix for $80, and it works great with Arturia V2. I now have knobs and sliders for volume, EQ, mic levels, lid position, etc. Very cool.


----------

